# Nother S&W



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Finally able to pick up another revolver. S&W Mod 60-3. 38 caliber. Fits in my front pocket.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice Dovans ---- Very nice.

I'm thinkin' brushed aluminum Tyler-T's.

http://www.t-grips.com/


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Great looking piece.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Blue Pike said:


> Nice Dovans ---- Very nice.
> 
> I'm thinkin' brushed aluminum Tyler-T's.
> 
> http://www.t-grips.com/


Actually was looking for that web site... tks.
Was also thinking of getting combat grips from the following company:
http://www.altamontco.com/


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a fan of the J frame revolvers also. Looks like you found yourself a nice little gun.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You out did me, the only thing I picked up recently is a, "Blaa" , S&W M&P 40. Things mighty slow, can't find
any good deals on wheel guns.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I've had a Model 60 for about 20 years. I've run countless rounds of full power .357 147gr & 125gr ammo though it and it just keeps on going. The only thing I changes was I swapped the original Uncle Mike's grips out for Hogues. I really like that little revolver! 

I bought my wife a Ruger SP101 3" in .37 for Christmas. Though the Ruger seems more solid, the trigger is among the worst I've ever seen on a revolver. We finally got sick of it and it's at the gunsmith now, getting a trigger job and hoping that helps. Never had to touch that little S&W.


----------

